# Pix of the new Bachmann Fn3 Forney and Winch on a dealer site in Japan



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

Posted just this weekend. Thought you all might want to see these:

http://www.45mm.jp/page031.html

http://www.45mm.jp/page046.html

I do not read any Japanese, but note the LGB R1 in the comments on the Forney.


----------



## darkdaniel100 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great find , Looking forwards to getting the new forney + log skidder !!


----------



## barryw (Jan 23, 2009)

thank you for the pics now a must have to join the other bachmanns


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a great looking engine. I wish the price was lower so I could afford it. That Steam Donkey is gerat. I might end up buying that. Thanks for the info


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw it at the Great Train Show in Seattle last weekend.

It is a real beauty.

They also had the caboose there and it is perfect.

John


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the steam donkey.. thanks for sharing..


----------

